# Post a pic of your Mobile Phone



## superrob (Sep 29, 2007)

Heres the big Mobile Phone topic!

Post a pic of your mobile phone!

Ill start with my K750i






A nice and lovely phone


----------



## illumina (Sep 29, 2007)

I love it!


----------



## dice (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Heres the big Mobile Phone topic!
> 
> Post a pic of your mobile phone!
> 
> ...


got that phone too... that makes us k750i buddies


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 29, 2007)

worst phone ever i'm due an upgrade in december though


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 29, 2007)

i have the old, thick v...





still good for typing though


----------



## Awdofgum (Sep 29, 2007)

RIM Blackberry Pearl


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## thekid (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## H8TR (Sep 29, 2007)

Nokia 6265i




Does what I need it to do.


----------



## Opium (Sep 29, 2007)

Made sometime last century.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 29, 2007)

gotta love it


----------



## Urza (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(ChotaZ @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> How do I use iamge tags, always showing me the fraking user posted image message =\


You did it right, it's just the website you direct linked from doesn't allow hotlinking.


----------



## xflash (Sep 29, 2007)

samsung D900






isn't it just beautifull it even has it's own wikipedia page http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGH-D900


----------



## H8TR (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


>


Samsung SYNC (A706/A707) eh? My friend had one. Hated it so much he broke it in half.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 29, 2007)

LG VX9900 (AKA "enV")







 to txt!


----------



## nileyg (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> RIM Blackberry Pearl


me too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



except mine is white...


----------



## superrob (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the big Mobile Phone topic!
> ...


Lol


----------



## j5c077 (Sep 29, 2007)

QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Samsung SYNC (A706/A707) eh? My friend had one. Hated it so much he broke it in half.



i like my sync

alot


----------



## jtroye32 (Sep 29, 2007)

got it over 3 years ago and is still superior to most the shit they sell here in the USA right now.

-Bluetooth
-Infrared
-FM Radio
-MP3 Player
-2MP (emulated) vga camera with led flash + video
-40 mb internal memory
etc. etc.

it's time for an upgrade though


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 29, 2007)

Time for a upgrade me thinks....


----------



## H8TR (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Time for a upgrade me thinks....


K800i and you think you need an upgrade? Have you seen what we have here in Canada. That's top of the line here!


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> You did it right, it's just the website you direct linked from doesn't allow hotlinking.


thanks for the tip


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(hybridstigmata @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(H8TR @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...


And it was free!


----------



## fryguy (Sep 30, 2007)

Had an SE T610 before.


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 30, 2007)

i got the upgrade... design wise that is. mine is the k810i which is basically a redesign of the k800i but with the same hardware.
i wanted to wait for the k850i or the w960i but my razr v3 decided to die early so i had no choice.

i don't regret that "forced" choice. very good mobile (like the most stuff from sony ericsson).


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 30, 2007)

Sony Ericsson W810i. It's a fantastic little phone, but the screen powering down (the phone's turned on in the picture) and the lack of 10-minute unread message is a little irritating. I think only Motorolas have those reminders, but with the screen off I've had many messages sit on my phone for hours before I notice them. I'll keep using it though, other than that it's pretty cool. 

I don't use it as an MP3 player, but the stock headphones are brilliant.


----------



## lookout (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


>



Mine too.


----------



## lookout (Sep 30, 2007)

Here my phone...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2007)

I love my phone, its an LG VX 8700

Lots of cool features in this phone, such as real time weapon chang-- err

-2MP Camera
-16.7m 320x240 main display
-178x96 6.5K secondary display
-Bluetooth
-Almost completely made out of brushed metal stainless steel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-And awesome battery life

http://s2.supload.com/free/1-20070929192544.jpg/view/
http://s2.supload.com/free/2-20070929192545.jpg/view/
http://s2.supload.com/free/3-20070929192659.jpg/view/


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a Samsung something or other.

Don't really care what phones look like and do, as long as I can call and text.


----------



## Urza (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember using one of these:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_StarTAC


----------



## Alastair (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Don't really care what phones look like and do, as long as I can call and text.



I agree. My mobile is for ringing people and SMSing and that is all. I have a DS and don't need some idiot jack of all trades sitting in my pocket weighing me down.





[life-sized]

Panasonic GD55 and a similar one: Panasonic A100

The smallest mobile to my knowledge (please let me know if it isn't - because I'll want that phone!).


----------



## Danieluz (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> I remember using one of these:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_StarTAC



HAH. Weve got one in the garage somewhere when my sister got it. Still works too


----------



## tetsuya (Sep 30, 2007)

Love the phone but man the battery life sucks. Gotta recharge every 9 hours


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Sep 30, 2007)

Need a new phone....


----------



## nephdj (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I agree. My mobile is for ringing people and SMSing and that is all. I have a DS and don't need some idiot jack of all trades sitting in my pocket weighing me down.



but that phone only shows like 2 lines of text, and scrolls, they are annoying as hell for txt
Also only store like 15-20 sms  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ontopic:




LG U8120

bought it 2nd hand for 30US about 3months ago, nice 3G phone, but lacking mp3


----------



## slvrdrgn123 (Sep 30, 2007)

europe and asia get all the good phones... =[


----------



## Kitsun (Sep 30, 2007)

Ive got an old LG U8360





I intend on upgrading to a neo1973


----------



## cenotaph (Sep 30, 2007)

W610i

Suits my needs, I don't need anything fancier.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2007)

Softbank X01HT - http://mb.softbank.jp/mb/en/product/xseries/htc/x01ht/




Mine is haggard and almost a year old already.
My own cooked Japanese Windows Mobile 6 ROM inside.
My Keroro phone thingies outside. (Right now Giroro is gone and replaced with another Tamama)




Must upgrade soon. Probably n95 8gb + another phone.



QUOTE(tetsuya @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Love the phone but man the battery life sucks. Gotta recharge every 9 hours


Oh I still have my x800. Didn't have problems with the battery. It's in the drawer now because of old Symbian OS. lol


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2007)

Motorola V3 Original






Its craptastic.


----------



## Psyfira (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Alastair @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I agree. My mobile is for ringing people and SMSing and that is all. I have a DS and don't need some idiot jack of all trades sitting in my pocket weighing me down.


Same, I'm on pay as you go so phones don't come cheap. When my old phone broke I was going to get the Sony Ericsson Z310i, but my sister offered me her free upgrade so I got something a little fancier. You can live without it, but you never realise how useful a camera is until you've got one.

I've never understood people who change their phone every year when their old one works fine, it's such a waste.


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Ill start with my K750i
> ...


I have a K750i too... Apparently, a popular phone. 

Texting, talking, and a not-exactly-good-but-not-bad-either camera. What more could you want?


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 30, 2007)

Best. Phone. Ever. IMO.

I have a K750i too... Apparently, a popular phone.



			
				veho said:
			
		

> I have a K750i too... Apparently, a popular phone.
> 
> Texting, talking, and a not-exactly-good-but-not-bad-either camera. What more could you want?


One could want GPS, web browser, upgrades over the phone network and a whole lot of other stuff!


----------



## Switchy (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(dice @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...



Yup, that's mine too!
I have a red one though.


----------



## shootme (Sep 30, 2007)

can basicly do anything, even emulate GBA ^^


----------



## helpme (Sep 30, 2007)

ive got a o2 xda exec


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> W610i
> 
> Suits my needs, I don't need anything fancier.



Very nice, is it any good?


----------



## Veho (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(rhyguy @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am generally opposed to the "Jack of all trades, master of none", all-in-one thing. They try and cram too much stuff into a single device and end up with every function barely... functioning. If you need a function, get a device that does it perfectly, not an all-in-one device that does a half-ass job of everything.


----------



## acky (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Softbank X01HT - http://mb.softbank.jp/mb/en/product/xseries/htc/x01ht/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that mouse is very well used


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 30, 2007)

i  wish my phone was a s60 symbian one though, cause then i can run a gba emulator

curse my desire for black plastic electronics


----------



## jelbo (Sep 30, 2007)

K750i modded to W800i with a shitload of hacks and custom graphics/icons/camera-/sounddrivers (Google for SE-NSE). Excellent phone


----------



## Costello (Sep 30, 2007)

HTC S310

A cheap smartphone, running under Windows mobile 5.
It greatly lacks power (becomes really slow) and you can't connect regular headphones - you have to use some lame miniUSB set supplied with the phone.
I also don't like Windows mobile much...
but hey, I said it was cheap


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Heres the big Mobile Phone topic!
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Little (Sep 30, 2007)

Least your windows smartphone isn't ugly Costello! 

Mine (C600) is slow, buggy and ugly!






edit: added picture


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Sep 30, 2007)

I hate to answer the phone with it, will change it asap. :/


----------



## Switchy (Sep 30, 2007)

So here's a picture of mine 






If I can't have a crimson/black DS, I can have at least a crimson/black phone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But seriously, I've had this phone for a year and I'm not trading it in for ANYTHING!


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Here my phone...



if that were real that would be so freaking awesome...


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I hate to answer the phone with it, will change it asap. :/


Heh.

It's that an N-Gage?! Wow...I can't believe how bulky it is and how you have to hold it to yer ear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to dis yo phone homey, but you need a new one.


----------



## unr (Sep 30, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine too.








Same here.
Amazing phone. And I am not that easy to impress.
Build quality could be better and screen could be bigger, but otherwise it`s perfect.


----------



## squirt1000 (Sep 30, 2007)

Same again, Gotta love it! The mrs got it for a really good price


----------



## Shinji (Sep 30, 2007)

Man if any of you folks upgrading from an ericsson need a place to get rid of your old phone (believe me, almost anything in this thread is a step up from mine).

I love samsung and all, but why cant I have an mp3 ringtone? ;_;




purple and all =\


----------



## JPH (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Man if any of you folks upgrading from an ericsson need a place to get rid of your old phone (believe me, almost anything in this thread is a step up from mine).
> 
> I love samsung and all, but why cant I have an mp3 ringtone? ;_;
> 
> ...


That actually looks like a nice phone.

I mean you need a phone to call and text...right?

Samsung ftw


----------



## santakuroosu (Oct 1, 2007)

Sony Ericsson K550i
I had been a Nokia user for a long time until I changed to this one, and I don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Shinji (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH11200 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Man if any of you folks upgrading from an ericsson need a place to get rid of your old phone (believe me, almost anything in this thread is a step up from mine).
> ...


It IS a nice phone, but I'm stuck using midi's for ringtones.  

I just want an Ericsson cause I loved them back when T-mobile (then, Voicestream) used them.  Now only ATT/Cingular uses them and I'm not wanting to switch.  Unlocked phones, here I come


----------



## Orc (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(acky @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Wow that mouse is very well usedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno too,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can't help it when I see something cool. lol


----------



## Intruder (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> I hate to answer the phone with it, will change it asap. :/


You are actually sad?
WOW!!

I had N-Gage for a bit more than 3 years and it was fine.
I had to change phone because some of my Wash & Go shampoo got inside it! ( I don't know how!  I only know that they were in the same bag for some hours! )I couldn't find a new one so I bought this:






1 month ago I also bought this 






so now I've got 2 mobile phones!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a Sony Ericcson S500i recently. I like it very much, but the build quality is really shabby. Two buttons already broke in half while typing--they are still fully functional but this is really annoying when considering it's not even 2 months old.





The old one also was a K750i--really quite popular!


----------



## nickdm717 (Oct 1, 2007)

Crappiest piece of crap ever. My parents pay for the service therefore they said they get to choose what phone I get. And I cant get any new ones because it has to have the Nextel Walkie-Talkie. And all the good walkie talkie phone are like 300 dollars.
-Nick-
I hate it


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(unr69 @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 29 2007 said:
> ...



Same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it, it beats taking out a digital camera too.


----------



## jaredlivingstone (Oct 1, 2007)

Heres my mobile phone.


----------



## jelbo (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Takeshi @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Got a Sony Ericcson S500i recently. I like it very much, but the build quality is really shabby. Two buttons already broke in half while typing--they are still fully functional but this is really annoying when considering it's not even 2 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bro had the same thing with his 2 S500i's. Buttons just snap in the middle after some time (matter of 2 weeks or so). He switched to some Samsung 95 thing with touch buttons.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> QUOTE(DaRk_ViVi @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate to answer the phone with it, will change it asap. :/
> ...



I'm not sad with it, but when i answer the phone in public everyone is watching me as saying "what the hell are you doing with that thing?". XD


----------



## Switchy (Oct 1, 2007)

The phone is cool with its possibilities but the first time I saw a friend of mine answering one, I thought he was mental!


----------



## azotyp (Oct 1, 2007)

here is my phone sagem myc 3-2


----------



## Stig (Oct 1, 2007)

Screen quality on this phones unreal especially on films.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Stig @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> Screen quality on this phones unreal especially on films.








 Nice phone. Do you stick it into your ear to listen? 

(Naughty hotlinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dirtie (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey it does the basics and that's all I need >_<


By the way, I was thinking about getting an N95, but heard the interface is quite slow (exaggeration: takes 5 secs to take a pic after pressing button etc). I already tried to put up with a slow (and I mean really slow) phone in the past with my old sony ericsson, but I couldn't stand it. The lag people have been reporting is basically the only thing stopping me from buying one :/

Edit: wtf the image changed all by itself for some reason, a second ago it was a phone now its turned into some old-ass computer thing 
maybe the host detected it was being hotlinked or something :/

here's another pic:


----------



## emu_kidid (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty solid phone, I'm not complaining.


----------



## nintendodstefan (Oct 1, 2007)

This is my beautiful phone since 2 days:






It's just so cool


----------



## Switchy (Oct 1, 2007)

I've seen that one and I'm trying my hardest not to fall in love with it!
It's so pretty and green!


----------



## nintendodstefan (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> I've seen that one and I'm trying my hardest not to fall in love with it!
> It's so pretty and green!



Lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also couldn't stand its sexapeal


----------



## nileyg (Oct 1, 2007)

:'(


----------



## Switchy (Oct 1, 2007)

What's wrong nileyg?


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Sep 30 2007 said:


>



Gotta tell artillery to bomb the next Nazi hideout!

on topic, here is mine, sad that I've not seen many Treos, 754boy, post your 650!:





and yes, I also have 2 phones, like in my sig, my other one is:


----------



## dice (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually forgot to mention that I also have a nokia 6230i...


----------



## superrob (Oct 1, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> K750i modded to W800i with a shitload of hacks and custom graphics/icons/camera-/sounddrivers (Google for SE-NSE). Excellent phone


Doh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I tried to mod mine... worked fine except you cant find the danish FS file anywhere -.-
So i need to turn it back -.-
But anywy i applyed some VKP patches on the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its nice to could use the radio without headphones and get your volume up by 400%


----------



## MaHe (Oct 1, 2007)

I do not have it yet, but I'm getting Nokia 6120 Classic next week. It's gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









HSDPA (1,8 Mbit)


----------



## superrob (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 2, 2007)

my totally and unbelievably sexy phone, the motoKRZR better version of the well known razer:


----------



## Urza (Oct 3, 2007)

The KRZR's OS is horrid.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 4, 2007)

...i have to change my entry here, i don't have the Ngage anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It died this morning. ;_;

Now I'm using a Panasonic SH-1T i found in my house (it's my old bro phone). :/


P.S. Phone code is a joke, obviously. XD


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 4, 2007)

How did it die?


----------



## tomqman (Oct 4, 2007)

my piece of crap nokia


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Oct 1 2007 said:


> I had to change phone because some of my Wash & Go shampoo got inside it! ( I don't know how!Â I only know that they were in the same bag for some hours! )I couldn't find a new one so I bought this:


ah my old phone and a very decent handset might i add
why is it we only consider a handset a good one when we stop using it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i love SE phones


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ Oct 4 2007 said:


> How did it die?



Suicide. I turned it on yesterday morning and it got a "System error" message. Now it shows the nokia logo then it shut down. :/


----------



## jpxdude (Oct 5, 2007)

SIM/CID Unlocked and customised with official HTC WM6


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 5, 2007)

i want a s60 phone so can use gba emulators and such


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(superrob @ Sep 29 2007 said:


> Heres the big Mobile Phone topic!
> 
> Post a pic of your mobile phone!
> 
> ...



Same phone but flashed with W800i Firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So i have the flight mode and better mp3 playback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also have a Nokia 6680 and Nokia 6630, but there more used as spare phone, always have 2 mobiles with me (i often forget to charge one of them, so it's handy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> The KRZR's OS is horrid.


All Motorola OSs are horrid.


----------



## Veho (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The KRZR's OS is horrid.
> ...


Not true. The Accompli 009 ran Wisdom OS, and Wisdom OS kicked ass


----------



## Urza (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Oct 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Oct 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The KRZR's OS is horrid.
> ...


For the most part true, but I found the KRZR's interface to be noticably laggier than that of the actual RAZR line.

Also, the StarTAC was awesome.


----------



## superrob (Oct 5, 2007)

DAMM I just dropped my K750i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now the screen shows NOTHING!!
Its only getting white.


----------



## pikachucrackpipe (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 5, 2007)

Unlocked and customized with "SwePhone" from iFun


----------



## Zorn (Oct 5, 2007)

nice phone but the build quality  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... need a new joystick


----------



## shadow1w2 (Oct 5, 2007)

Motorola e815 model phone on the Verizon service.
Its an old phone but, I still use the thing and I like it, despite all its locked out features and unrepairable glitchs (like echos in some calls)

Course I have mine all hacked up to enable bluetooth and file access and all that fun crap.
Never could get the brew games unlocked though :/ 
Would have really loved backing those up.

I also have mine heavily customized.

Heres some backgrounds I resized.














The smaller ones are made to fit the outside screen while letting the phone stretch em out for the front. The pixalted look works rather well.

I made some templates too if theres any e815 users on the forums, just PM me.

Sorry about no real pic. I have no cam. (or mirror setup)

The e815 was fun to hack and customize, but doing all that work just to get anything onto it kinda got tiring.
Plus with the new Razr phone being released at the time the e815 threads kinda got neglected so I didnt bother releasing my stuff either.
If I had to buy a new phone, I'd probly jsut go for some basic crap. These fancy phones tuant me and I end up wasting alot of time being indecisive on what to make it look like. >.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 9, 2007)

Just bought it, i know it's not the newest one but i does everything i need it for, and i love the look. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only hate that i bought the limited edition with a pair of headphone thinking that i needed some kind of compatible ones, but in the end the phone had a normal audio jack adapter so i will never use these ugly headphones. :/


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2007)

*sigh* 

I want this phone: 









The HTC Advantage X7500.


----------



## .TakaM (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 30 2007 said:


> Made sometime last century.


last millennium  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit-
don't know why I looked through this whole topic, I hate it when people show me their fuckin phones


----------



## H8TR (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 2 2007 said:


> my totally and unbelievably sexy phone, the motoKRZR better version of the well known razer:


Actually, the better version of the RAZR would be the RAZR².


----------



## Veho (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Oct 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Sep 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Made sometime last century.
> ...


I hate that piece of crap.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's the reason i stopped buying Siemens phones. I had an S10 Active, and loved it; an S25, loved it, s35, loved it, ME45, loved it, S55... and it was _crap_. Lousy cheap plastic, weird software "features" (documented bugs, more likely), lousy keyboard, several keys fell off completely, other were just rickety, and the keyboard layout is form over function... squared.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Stupid phone.


----------



## superrob (Oct 9, 2007)

My new phone:


----------

